# Raising Piper



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Saturday night, after a harrowing adventure, DH and I arrived home with Piper. She was given a 12 ounce bottle of homemade formula and put in with her cousin Angie and the young pack wether, Jax. 

Sunday morning Piper still looked over full and didn't go for her bottle with gusto like she should, even being a part time dam raised kid. 

Not knowing if she might be clogged with a hay ball, having after effects from the long drive, or beginning a case of cocci, I decided to give cocci prevention. 
Gave 3 ccs of Toltazuril after weighing her and fasted her 12 hours Sunday night to allow her stomach to clear.



This weeks routine:
5 am bottle 12 ounces
2 hours of browse on blackberry, thistle, and assorted weeds.
11 am bottle 12 ounces
2 hours of browse on blackberry, thistle, and assorted weeds. 
5 pm bottle (usually drinks 4 to 6 ounces).
10 pm bottle 12 ounces
Free choice alfalfa pellets and Chaffe Hay

Weight gain so far:
Starting weight 7/24...16 lbs. 
Midweek weight 7/27...21 lbs.
Avg weight gain 1 2/3 lb per day.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow! That's a lotta weight gain! Pics?


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

Does your homemade formula add weight quicker than goat milk or is that much weight gain natural?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The homemade formula is designed to be high in fat and easily digested. Mostly though she has a plan designed to her needs, more time to eat what she needs, and encouragement to browse on the high protein plants that compliment her diet. 
Her growth will slow down some when she catches up to where she should be for her age. My bottle kids do grown much better and are healthier than their dam raised siblings. 

I'll get pictures later today, I don't have many right now.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is really good results.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Well, well, well it was indeed a hay plug. She's feeling a lot better now.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That looks like some hard stool.


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

Yikes, that looks awful! Think her sister probably has the same issue? My little girl doesn't eat as much hay as Piper did though


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I have a couple of really bad pictures on my phone. You might be able to tell the difference in how she looks.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Taken Sunday and today


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

In picture 1 the tight belly and front legs tell you something isn't right in her digestion. In picture 2 her tummy has relaxed and her legs are starting to. 
When I let her out for her browsing session tonight she spent more time zooming than anything else, a complete change from yesterday.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Burrs? What do you mean covered in burrs mom?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too funny!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Wow, I need to take new pictures. She has changed a lot now. She's well up toward 30 lbs. and growing steadily. We have reduced her fat intake as too rich of formula too long invites Enterotoxemia. She is eating alfalfa pellets well and will be starting grain this week. 

Does anyone know what long fibered Tog coats look like when the kids are young? This girl has no guard hairs except on her face, tail, and legs. Her body is like a type A Pygora coat and super soft...


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

How's Piper doing?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Piper is doing great. It has truly just been too hot to sit out taking pictures the last couple of weeks. She's up to 33 lbs. now and a little spoiled I guess... She's always had a bit of trouble with the cows milk so I pulled the 2 bucklings off my yearling milker so I could put her back on goat's milk. She wouldn't take it unless I put her organic yogurt in it :lol: 

Her registration papers came back so she is officially AAAcres Autum Halo Sundog. Yes. I know I spelled Autumn wrong, it's done now though...

I will try to take pictures soon. This heat is killing me though, I live on the Oregon coast for cripes sake, it's not supposed to be 104 degrees.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

She's pretty


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

How is Piper doing? Any picture updates?


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

How bad did the storm hit you?


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

Can you post a picture of Piper? I'd like to compare her to the girl I kept.


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

Ella loves to climb more than anyone else


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Aw, she got the bad elbows too. Piper will never win a show, unfortunately. I saw a picture of their sire on craigslist as an adult. His front legs and chest looked like a hammock strung between two trees. 
I'll try to get pictures in the next couple days. My father just passed so, I'm a bit out of it right now.


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

I'm sorry to hear about your father! 

Hearing that, I don't think I'll show my doe either. I am just hoping that she is a decent milker. 
I am thinking about selling her mom and aunt. I wasn't able to get them bred this year


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Can I have your formula recipe or is it a secret recipe?


----------

